# WRITER SEEKING ADVICE



## Coady (May 26, 2021)

Hello fish people.

I am looking for some help with a story I am working on and I am hoping someone out there is interested and knowledgeable. 

In the story, a character is traveling from California down to South America in a converted camper van and along the way he wants to return his dad’s two pet tropical fish to the wild.

What fish options to I have? Has to be small, 5cm or under. Bright colours. 

Tank - what would be the size and are there models made for such transport?

I had imagined him building the tank into a little port window of his van. Those circle windows you see on boats. Thoughts?

Thanks fish people!


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Sorry nobody replied to you. Neolamprologus multifasciatus is the perfect option. Only about 2.5 centimetres to 5 centimetres. Native to South America and Africa. Sadly they don't have a short name. They require live food such as baby brine shrimp and will tear up live plants. Hope I could help!


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Post a link to that part of the story when it is done


----------

